# Childs tweed show jacket ..Sizes ? ?



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (8 March 2009)

What age *roughly* is a size 24 for ?


----------



## LindaW (9 March 2009)

My little one wore a 24 from 3yo (little big and sleeves turned up) to now as a 6yo.  She's growing out of it now, but is a little big for her age.  I'd say 5-7 ish depending on the kid?

(new jacket is a 28 because it's a more fitted style, and I'd say she's solid but not fat)


----------



## Shay (9 March 2009)

Heavans - my 9 year old daughter is still in 24"s.  I bought her a 26 and she's swamped!  But she is small, slender and light.

Seriously - it can depend on the make and definitely depends on the breath of shoulder.  Tagg come up quite small, Dublin and Shires come up bigger.  The best way I found it to try on everyone elses and find a make which suits then stick with it!  You can get great jackets off E Bay as kids keep growing out of them - but you do need to know size and make.


----------



## Hippona (9 March 2009)

My daughter is 6 and shes in a 24...but theres plenty of room for growth.....she's very slender too.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (9 March 2009)

The jacket is for my 4 year old , Tiarnan has a sherwood jacket and I'm just realising this jacket I'm looking at is a sherwood 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Tiarnans is a 26 and its too big on C so a 24 may well fit him , I can possibly get it altered abit if its still looking big . 

Thanks folks 

Colx


----------

